
The Unrepentant Bootlegger - prostoalex
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/09/28/technology/the-unrepentant-bootlegger.html?_r=0
======
joesmo
I'm glad she has no remorse over her actions. Rightfully so. Media companies
associated with organizations like the MPAA/RIAA that have ruined lives both
by civil lawsuits and criminal prosecution face an impossible battle. Perhaps
they're just now realizing that their means are ineffective and trying to
promote legal means to content acquisition, but the damage has been done. As
someone who used to be a customer of many of these companies, I find it
__immoral __to purchase anything from them if avoidable. They have essentially
shot themselves (and the artists /producers they work with) in the foot and
absolutely nothing they can do at this point will change my mind. While I
doubt many people think about this when they're downloading movies/music, I
have no doubt that for the people that consider this moral decision, the past
actions of the MPAA/RIAA make it extremely easy to justify any and all piracy.
It's just too bad that the hardworking artists are the ones caught in the
crossfire. Then again, there is little pity there, as even in such services as
Spotify, apparently artists are the ones who lose out. Perhaps
artists/producers of content need to learn the lesson most of all about
transitioning to new media distribution channels and finally leave the
companies that do little to nothing for them in an Internet world.

------
spacefight
Fascinating story. And on the other hand - the successor to kino.to is still
going strong....

------
sjreese
Out of the night that covers me, Black as the pit from pole to pole, I thank
whatever gods may be For my unconquerable soul.

In the fell clutch of circumstance (MPAA) I have not winced nor cried aloud.
Under the bludgeonings of chance My head is bloody, but unbowed.

Beyond this place of wrath and tears Looms but the Horror of the shade, And
yet the menace of the years Finds and shall find me unafraid.

It matters not how strait the gate, How charged with punishments the scroll, I
am the master of my fate, (NINJAVIDEO) I am the captain of my soul. (#FREEDOM
#NSA MAGJIC )

Hana Beshara

P.S. Thank you Mr. Ed Snowden for showing us what happens when government
works for the likes of the MPAA, & TMZ

~~~
GabrielF00
Hosting pirated TV shows does not make you a political dissident.

~~~
proksoup
Sounds like the definition of political dissident to me. Not that political
dissident is something to aspire to ... I think it is, but just like, my
opinion, man ...

I am not sure what you are really trying to say Gabriel?

~~~
mercurial
That Kim Dotcom's business model, for instance, does not turn him into a
modern-day Andrei Sakharov.

